# CPVC vs Electrical lines



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

Had an emergency today 1/2" cpvc line was touching your average electric line(romex?) At the point of contact the cpvc had softened and finally burst. Are there any articles on this that I could read-up on?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I would guess its a hot line ???
Its doing about the same thing
as when you get a slab leak in concrete with the hot water lines grinding against the rocks......


----------



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

I dont think so. the plastic is soft at the point of contact. I'm starting to find info on this. This is from page 7 of the link to follow;
"Incorrect Clamps and Contact with Conduit/Wire: Another very common cause of occasional failure is
the use of the wrong type of support which places stress on the pipe. Also bending conduits around PVC
or CPVC pipe can place high localized stress on the PVC/CPVC pipes in contact with the conduit. Some
electrical wires, especially computer cables, should not be allowed to come into contact with PVC or
CPVC pipes because the outer flexible sheath may contain plasticizers which can migrate into the pipe
resulting in weakening and failure of the pipe.**Figure 6 shows a photograph of a CPVC fire sprinkler pipe
installation revealing contact of the pipe with electrical wire and a conduit – both should be avoided.**".
http://www.californiasprinklerfitters.org/files/WhyCPVC-OccasFail.pdf


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't have reference material, but I have been told that DO NOT let cpvc touch Romex electrical wire. I'd put bets in the manufacturer specs of whatever brand cpvc it says that. I believe it says this for flow guard brand, for the reason of your picture.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Same goes for types of caulk, foam, fire fillers, tape (glue on the tape), lighting, etc...


----------



## celtic1 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Say what ?*

I believe You, but it doesn't make any sense to Me . If the romex has a short ,a breaker would trip it before any heat build up


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

They're saying the plastic sleeve around the wire had chemicals in it which melted (or softened) the cpvc


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*Thank you sir for the Link ...
*
*If nobody clicked on it, you missed something that the zone was created for, solving problems for the trade. It is 16 pages of plastic pipe potential problems.

Here it is again!*

http://www.californiasprinklerfitters.org/files/WhyCPVC-OccasFail.pdf


----------

